# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Μαγνητικες επαφες συμαγερμου

## turboallani

Καλησπερα παιδια θελω να φτιαξω εναν μινι συναγερμο γι μια.αποθηκη που εχω αλλα το σημα να ειναι οχι με καποιο διακοπτη αλλα με.μαγνητικες επαφες, το.προβλημα.μου ειναι το.εξης, εχω παρει.μια σειρηνα 12βολτ και ενα τροφοδοτικο τα συνδεω χτυπαει μια χαρα βαζω την επαφη με τα καλωδια αναμεσα στη συνδεση δεν χτυπαει μολις.πλησιαζω το.μαγνητη χτυπαει κανονικα, ενω εγω θελω να συμβαινει το.αντιθςτο. Εψαξα λιγο στο ιντερνετ και.διαβασα για τηνε.επαφες τυπου nc kai nο αρα υπεθεσα.πως εχω τον αντιθετο τυπο πηγα σε μαγιαζια διαφορα.και.μου δωσαν τον σωστο το nc που δινουν σε ολους τους συναγερμους οπως μου ειπαν αλλα.τιποτα παλι το.ιδιο με.οσες και να.δοκιμασα, βαζω και.το.ωμομετρο οταν ειναι χωρις το μαγνητη ειναι αποιρη και οταν ειναι με την.μαγνητη 0 αρα βραχυκυκλωμα ενω εγω θελω να.λειτουργει αντιθετα. Ελπιζω να ειμαι κατανοητος περιμενω απαντησεις σας

----------


## nestoras

Υπάρχουν και μαγνητικές που έχουν και NC και NO επαφή. Θα πρέπει να βρεις επαφές με επαφή NO (Normally Open).
Εναλλακτικά, αν δε βρεις NO επαφή θα πρέπει να παρεμβάλεις ένα ρελέ με επαφή NC για να ενεργοποιείς τη σειρήνα ενώ με το υπάρχον κύκλωμα απλά θα ενεργοποιείς το τύλιγμα του ρελέ.

----------


## vpapa

πολύ απλα ζητησε μια* επαφη κανονικα ανοικτη (normally open)* .θα τη συνδεσεις εν σειρα με την τροφοδοσια της σειρήνας σου π.χ. στη θετικη γραμμη (τα +12V). να εχεις κατά νου ότι το ρευμα της σειρήνας μπορει να ξεπερνα κατά πολύ την αντοχή ρεύματος της επαφης. Αυτές συνηθως προδιαγράφονται για 500mA/30V αλλα αν διακοπτουνε τετοιο ρευμα πολύ συντομα θα καταστραφουν. Αν η σειρηνα σου είναι πανω από π.χ. 200mA τοτε σου προτείνω να οδηγήσεις με την επαφη (ακομα και η normally closed που εχεις κανει) το πηνιο ενός ρελε 12V και από στις επαφες του συνδεσε ότι θες.

----------


## vasilimertzani

παρε τις

https://www.emimikos.gr/MC-01/3T-NC-NO/

----------

